# I have a new little boy!!!!!



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Yesterday I went and picked up my new little chi.  He is a 6 months old smoothcoat. Yeah my 1st smoothcoat!!!! He is very tiny, just under 2lb, but perfectly healthy. The only thing is he has quite a severe overbite, and his little tongue always sticks out because his bottom jaw is too little at the mo to hold his tongue!! Also he has quite little eyes that are wide apart. :shock: He does look kinda funny but we think he is adorable and sooooo cute!!! He is only for us as a pet so we don't mind. He could have surgery to correct his mouth but I don't wanna put him through it as he is so little he might not survive the anasthetic. Also the breeder, (from the list, thanks Stef! :wink: ) said his top jaw has stopped growing, but his bottom jaw hasn't, so it could get better by itself! Does anyone else have the overbite problem or a very tiny chi?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thats great that you have got your self a new pup

i have pandora and she is teen weeny i just watch her 101% as scared she may hurt her self

my pug has a over shot bottom jaw but she gets on fine with it her tounge is always hanging out lol but she gets on fine i suppose it depends how severe it is and if it effects his eating/drinking

congrats on the new baby so whats his name???


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Morning Lucy :wave: How exciting a 'new boy' what colour is he ? 
and yeah like Vicki says whats his name ??? we need photos  

( my fizzy doesn't have a perfect jaw , he looks kinda square  BUT 
I don't mind I love him to bits , I see loads of dogs with under & over shot jaws and there all fine  just makes them a little bit more 'special' ) 

What do the others think ? 

Sara xx


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

I think he'd look very odd in pics!! Bless him he looks odd enough in person!!! :lol: Yes Sara, like you say, because he is a bit "different" it just makes me love him more!!! The breeder said if he is being honest, he's 90% normal, but 10% not. :wink: Don't get me wrong he's not deformed, just a little---quirky? might be the word! The breeder named him, as he had him from birth to 6 months, and i'm going to keep it the same, it's Valentino. :shock: If I can get a half decent pic of him I will post it!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww that name is great love it


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

He sounds absolutely lovely, i like quirky and unique...you can pass him here :lol: 

Can't wait to see pics

:wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Arr Triny has the same, her tongue sticks out most o the time, making her look like she is drunk. I love that about her and wouldn't change a thing.
Can we see a pic of him?


This is Triny, it can stick out more when she is tied.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

oooo another teeny tiny awwwww I have to admit I dont think I could have another teeny again I was in panic stations 24/7 with Nemo. I want to see pictures he sounds cute :wave:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Valentino is a big name for a little chi but you could call him Tino which is cute and small.


Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats on the puppy...he sounds adorable..I look forward to pic's.

I was doing visiting nursing on the w/e and one client had a chi with a underbite (?) and she looked like she was smiling all the time...she made you feel good just to see her..being different is what makes life interesting LOL

Rubyfox...I love that pic of Trinity ...too cute !


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

*Valentino!*

Here is the little chap

[/img]









Hope that works??? :shock: [/img]


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

That better for you Lucy


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

ahhhh hes gorgeous!!!! very small too


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

He is seriously cute  and teeny how many chi's do you have now :wave:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Aah thanks so much Sarah! Thats better!! You are one clever girl


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

I have 4 at the mo, Teddy, Kitty, Milo and Valentino, and going to pick up yet another little on on Dec 23rd!! :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

lucy....you have got a pup from the woman im in touch with havent you?

i rang her about an hour or 2 ago, and she did say one had been reserved, and that her pups would be let into there new homes on the 23rd Dec 

can i ask if you have been to see the pups yet? if so, tell me alittle bit about it


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

wow I feel left out I only have 2 lol but I think I'll stick my 2 boys for the time being  Stitchy is my little baby and kinda fell into my lap and Zero is Nemo's brother soooo he's super special to me


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

You are so lucky, Valentino is so so so cute!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Do you mind me asking how much you paid for him?


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Thankyou Leena!  

Sandra no I haven't seen them yet, I have seen only a pic of mine, he is pure white, but I got my Milo from one of her previous litters, and as Sarah would tell you,(as her and the gorgeous Stitch met him at the Surrey meet) he has a great personality, and is full of beans, so I know her pups are always great!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awww he's related to Milo  oooo ok you have to bring them both down to play with Stitchy he loves Milo :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awwww thats great!

well if you are taking that one, and i HOPEFULLY get the other male left, your chi and my chi will be brother, how wikked is that!!!!! :lol:


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

He is SO CUTE!! I love how his tongue hangs out a little, it's adorable. Kind of looks like the chi at the top of the page.
What a little peanut. And Valentino/Tino is a cool name!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

he is sooo gorgous he doesnt look different at all i think he is stunning awwww your catching up with me and all my chis lol they are such a great breed once you go chi there is no going back lol


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I am jealous  I wanna chi :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: 


Thanx for sharing your cuties though!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Lucy , what a great looking little guy , I love him :love7: 
Can't wait to meet him at the next meet up  
Looking forward to seeing Milo again soon , Milo and stitch were so funny  :lol: I hope my little 'baby  ' Kirby will want to play to at the next meet up :lol: Love his name Lucy , and oh it'll be another chi for Fizzy to watch over at the next meet up too lol


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry I just had to pop out :roll: but i'm back now!! Leena, I paid £200 for Valentino, but he is a real TINY, he's 6 months, and not even a full 2lb yet, and his fontanella still has to close, so we have to be very careful with him! It'd be nice to see teeny Charlie again, I don't know who's smaller!
Thankyou Sara for the compliments, we can't wait to see the adorable little Kirby and fizzy Dave again!!! Little Kirbz is just too cute I want to be his godmother!!!!! :lol: 

Yeah Sandra I hope you get the last little one left it would be fun to have brothers! Milo already has a brother on this forum, and thats Gizzy, owned by xxKatxx!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Lucy said:


> Little Kirbz is just too cute I want to be his godmother!!!!! :lol:


I just told Kirby what you said he says " cool , does that mean I get even MORE chrismtas/birthday presents  godmothers always buy the best gifts  :lol: :wink: :wink: "

And now he is insisting we all call him *" Kirbz "* he says my godmother call's me that and it's cool and all grown up


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Glad he likes it!  
Yes little man next time I see you I am going to spoil you rotten just dn't tell Milo as he might get jelous and run away from home!!! :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Lucy said:


> don't tell Milo as he might get jelous and run away from home!!! :wink:


Message for Milo : " Milo it's Kirbz here 8) quick run away and come and live with me   8) :lol:  8) :lol: "


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Kirbz-------I don't love my mummy anymore  , she says she wants to swap me with you!----- Can I come and live with you and your lovely mummy instead, right, im leaving in a minute when mum's back is turned then im gonna make a dash and get on the tram to Wimbledon, then get a bus to Kingston :wink: Kiirbz will you meet me at the big shopping centre?? 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

WooHooo Milo is coming to live with me  YEAH I'll meet you in the shopping centre in Kingston 8) 8) , then we can go and help ourselves to stuff from mum's shop  8) 8)


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Lucy said:


> Kirbz-------I don't love my mummy anymore  , she says she wants to swap me with you!----- Can I come and live with you and your lovely mummy instead, right, im leaving in a minute when mum's back is turned then im gonna make a dash and get on the tram to Wimbledon, then get a bus to Kingston :wink: Kiirbz will you meet me at the big shopping centre?? 8)


Hey it's Stitchy Milo if you live with Kirbz then you're only up the road from me and you can join our surrey boyz club


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah Stitchy Dude , meet us in Kingston  your a fast little guy you can get there no worries   8)


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah Stitchy and Kirbz at the shopping centre we can hang around and look col and be on the lookout for some pretty girls :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

maybe we could go bowling too ?? ( there will be loads of girls there  )


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

this thread has turned sooo sooo cute


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Kirbz here : " thanks Sandra , us boys rule :headbang: :headbang: :thumbup: :thumbup: looking 
forward to hearing all about you puppy when you get him ? mabye 
he may be able to post on here with us ??   opps must dash mum says my dinner is ready and I'm never late for dinner  8) "


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

hehe, you guys are too funny!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> Kirbz here : " thanks Sandra , us boys rule :headbang: :headbang: :thumbup: :thumbup: looking
> forward to hearing all about you puppy when you get him ? mabye
> he may be able to post on here with us ??   opps must dash mum says my dinner is ready and I'm never late for dinner  8) "


lmao


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Lucy said:


> Sorry I just had to pop out :roll: but i'm back now!! Leena, I paid £200 for Valentino, but he is a real TINY, he's 6 months, and not even a full 2lb yet, and his fontanella still has to close, so we have to be very careful with him! It'd be nice to see teeny Charlie again, I don't know who's smaller!
> Thankyou Sara for the compliments, we can't wait to see the adorable little Kirby and fizzy Dave again!!! Little Kirbz is just too cute I want to be his godmother!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Yeah Sandra I hope you get the last little one left it would be fun to have brothers! Milo already has a brother on this forum, and thats Gizzy, owned by xxKatxx!



OH MY GAWD! You are so lucky, how did u find him?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Lucy he is so adorable, I love that fact that his little tongue sticks out like Triny's. Bless.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Awww, Valentino is lovely. I want more chis too! My boyfriend said I can get another one which means I'm halfway there!!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww congrats lucy- hes lovely. Who is his breeder?


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey Lucy...please can you tell me how you found Tino, i have been looking for ages wit no luck, wanna sell him to me, you could make a profit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Lucy....

i went to see my little chihuahua today, and saw yours. gorgeous!!! all gorgeous! you will be so pleased


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

This has been the sweetest thread. How did I miss this one?! 
Lucy- your new little guy is adorable. He already has so many friends! I can't wait to see more pics. BTW, I love how his little tongue hangs out. I think it gives him even more charactor! :wink:


----------

